

What are you unlearning? - wallflower
http://thesalesblog.com/2011/07/what-are-you-unlearning/

======
njharman
I've unlearnt how to remember things. We all have over last several hundred
years since popularity of print. But, now with google / wikipedia / online
docs I don't bother even trying a little bit.

